# Fatich's Picture Thread



## fatich (Jan 24, 2011)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata* - i think it's a female.













*1.0 Avicularia purpurea*







*0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi*
(A few minutes after her molt)













*Her new home*













*She is in her new home.*













*A few days after her molt* 













*0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana*
(Post-molt)







*A few days after another molt*













*1.0 Nhandu chromatus*













*0.0.3 Psalmopeus cambridgei*

























*1.0 Pterinochilus chordatus*







*Post molt*







*Now it's a male.* 

























*0.1 Pterinochilus chordatus*

*When i first got her.*
(She has a small abdomen)



















*She is in her home.*







*0.1 Thrixopelma Ockerti*





































*And here is my list:*

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
1.0 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.3 Psalmopeus cambridgei
1.1.1 Pterinochilus chordatus
0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1 Thrixopelma Ockerti


----------



## Mez (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice collection, really like the Thrixopelma..


----------



## fatich (Jan 25, 2011)

Mez said:


> Nice collection, really like the Thrixopelma..


Thank you


----------



## fatich (Apr 3, 2012)

Some more pictures :

Nhandu chromatus






Lasiodora parahybana






Grammostola pulchra






Ceratogyrus marshalli






Brachypelma boehmei






Pterinochilus lugardi






Brachypelma boehmei






Poecilotheria subfusca - low land






Avicularia purpurea


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 3, 2012)

How exactly did you sex that small (2i or 3i) A. purpurea to be a male?!


----------



## fatich (Apr 3, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> How exactly did you sex that small (2i or 3i) A. purpurea to be a male?!


Actually i sexed him after a few molts 

Here is a picture of him before his last molt:


----------



## fatich (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2012)

awesome pic thread.. love the lugardi the subfusca LL and the versi ones... keep em comin


----------



## fatich (Apr 6, 2012)

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## fatich (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XZNLr-d96Jg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Apr 7, 2012)

fatich said:


> Avicularia versicolor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatich (Apr 10, 2012)

Acanthoscurria geniculata 






Lasiodora parahybana 






Ceratogyrus marshalli - pre molt






Ceratogyrus marshalli - post molt






Ceratogyrus darlingi 






Ceratogyrus darlingi - post molt






Pterinochilus chordatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82 (Apr 10, 2012)

Excellent picture thread, nice collection of Ts and some fantastic photos too :clap:  Very nice vids as well,, I'll be checking out the rest of those for sure!


----------



## fatich (Apr 10, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Excellent picture thread, nice collection of Ts and some fantastic photos too :clap:  Very nice vids as well,, I'll be checking out the rest of those for sure!


Thank you for your comment, you have also some nice pictures in your picture thread 
You can check my youtube channel for more videos.


----------



## fatich (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## fatich (Apr 25, 2012)

Cyriocosmus elegans













[YOUTUBE]hVC7en-s_9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fatich (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## fatich (May 1, 2012)

1.0 Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## fatich (May 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3mFo-5CrFhA[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 10, 2012)

I love them Hysterocrates, just something about 'em!


----------



## fatich (May 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6gUd4qlkZQE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QfWk0KGwpIQ[/YOUTUBE]

Theraphosinae sp. Panama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Jun 29, 2012)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Jul 19, 2012)

_Pterinochilus chordatus _































[YOUTUBE]JTzaygX0RU4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oo_d7T93hdI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JtzKA6ECVjs[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.eklembacakliyiz.com


----------



## fatich (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.eklembacakliyiz.com


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice new pictures! I wasn't aware the P. chordatus look that black sometimes? Wow...


----------



## fatich (Aug 6, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Nice new pictures! I wasn't aware the P. chordatus look that black sometimes? Wow...


1 week after her molting, but mine is a little bit darker normally.

Here is one of my Cyriocosmus elegans :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Aug 23, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quazgar (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics of the O. sp. blue as it grows. I've got an O. phillipinus that I'm liking more and more as it gets bigger, can't wait to see the orange strengthen.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous pics Fatich, love the baboons!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice new pics and vids! Keep it up!


----------



## fatich (Aug 24, 2012)

Quazgar said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the O. sp. blue as it grows. I've got an O. phillipinus that I'm liking more and more as it gets bigger, can't wait to see the orange strengthen.


Orphnaecus sp blue has just molted and here is the result  :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Aug 24, 2012)

New additions :









1.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Aug 25, 2012)

Brachypelma auratum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fatich (Sep 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ot0wXEal1-0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sx90Bf032Hc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6IfkResiEaI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FHaaDN8eyQk[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Oct 10, 2012)

Ceratogyrus marshalli - female






---------------------------------------
Thrixopelma ockerti couple , left female , right male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fatich (Nov 17, 2012)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fatich (Nov 21, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Dec 5, 2012)

Hysterocrates gigas







Ceratogyrus darlingi







Chilobrachys fimbriatus - postmolt







Avicularia versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (May 23, 2013)

Cyricosmus elegans






[YOUTUBE]_Cs0vPG8wG4[/YOUTUBE]

Pterinochilus chordatus - mature male





Pterinochilus chordatus - female




Ceratogyrus darlingi 





Ceratogyrus marshalli




Chilobrachys fimbriatus






Acanthoscurria geniculata








Psalmopoeus irminia

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 24, 2013)

I feel bad I haven't noticed this thread until now!  Its awesome!


----------



## Shrike (May 24, 2013)

Wow, great stuff.


----------



## fatich (May 25, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> I feel bad I haven't noticed this thread until now!  Its awesome!





Shrike said:


> Wow, great stuff.


Thank you all!

She has molted few days ago.
Thrixopelma ockerti :



Pterinochilus murinus :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 25, 2013)

Congrats on the molts, dude


----------



## fatich (May 26, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the molts, dude


Thank you! 

Brachypelma vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 28, 2013)

"What a cutie..." - that's what I thought about my B. boehmei - before it tried to vehemently bite me when housing it, hehe. Jokes aside, cute little fella with the nearly transparent carapace still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Jun 6, 2013)

Grammostola mollicoma


Grammostola sp conception

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fatich (Jun 7, 2013)

Orphnaecus sp. blue

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not so blue, yet


----------



## fatich (Jun 8, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Not so blue, yet


Hahaha yes! 
Now she is sp pinkish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Jun 9, 2013)

Some feeding videos and picture of Chilobrachys andersoni sling :



[video=youtube;xfunp397Bo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfunp397Bo8[/video]

[video=youtube;bJr9-Za5FQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJr9-Za5FQU[/video]

[video=youtube;qQds-TXgRSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQds-TXgRSs[/video]

[video=youtube;uf8ZKx2pBr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf8ZKx2pBr8[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Jun 17, 2013)

Avicularia versicolor - male


Avicularia versicolor - female


Ceratogyrus darlingi





Theraphosinae sp Panama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 17, 2013)

You're right - looks like your cam picked it up more orangey on the vids you posted. I still think yours have more orange than mine, but could be a trick of the light.


----------



## fatich (Jun 26, 2013)

Mature male Cyriocosmus elegans :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fatich (Jul 1, 2013)

Grammostola alticeps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, that's a beautiful species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Jul 1, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful species!


Thank you!

Here is also her video : 
[YOUTUBE]Dk4-K0QVNqc[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Jul 17, 2013)

1.0 Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fatich (Sep 11, 2013)

Brachypelma albopilosum


Avicularia huriana


Let's play hide and seek )
Ceratogyrus darlingi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Sep 11, 2013)

Great pictures! I love the hooks on that little elegans.


----------



## fatich (Sep 18, 2013)

batterybound said:


> Great pictures! I love the hooks on that little elegans.


He's doing his job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich (Sep 20, 2013)

After the Cyriocosmus elegans mating now it's Avicularia versicolor's turn.



[YOUTUBE]Kk-zpp1aSOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fatich (Oct 30, 2013)

Chilobrachys sp blue 


Acanthoscurria geniculata


Monocentropus balfouri


Grammostola pulchra


Pterinochilus chordatus


Grammostola anthracina


Hysterocrates gigas


[YOUTUBE]3jYtn6ePQHs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cDjKjAizXWY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XTpmDhlq8q8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uCcNJOAJCWg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DdVoqfo336g[/YOUTUBE]


----------

